
Hiawatha – A secure webserver for Unix - arm
https://www.hiawatha-webserver.org/
======
arm
They have a login form here¹ that is vulnerable to an SQL injection, but
Hiawatha apparently protects it. Anyone with more experience care to explain
how?

――――――

¹ — [http://sqli.hiawatha-webserver.org/](http://sqli.hiawatha-webserver.org/)

